# PEEP MY RIDE



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is my ride. Plz sign the guestbook and vote. Thanks.
MY RIDE


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good, Id change alot of stuff and you car screams for a drop. Keep up the work tho :thumbup:


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks good, Id change alot of stuff and you car screams for a drop. Keep up the work tho :thumbup:


What would you change? I have rims on the way.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> What would you change? I have rims on the way.


Im not really into the flashy grill, put CF hood pins or silver the blue is way off track, Get some Stealth corners or paint yours. And drop

Dont get me wrong you got yourself a nice car


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

looks pretty good. Is the hood painted black? i cant tell. Also yes you should change those hood pins and fiix that damn gap in your hood. Drop and rims and you should be good for a while. Also keep that color, im really liking that shade of green! :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the ride looks ok
i would fix the grill tho...it doesn't sit in properly, also i would paint it, stands out too much on a green car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i like it, but i agree with all of the previous comments, the grille should go, perhaps a SKZ cf grille, and eyebrows, with stealth corners, and definately a drop, and as far as your plans with the interior gauge bezel, i would just leave it stock, unless you're going for a showcar, it really doesnt need to be there, but all in all, nice car


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the cf hood but the pins stand out too much you should paint them black or gray


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i like the cf hood but the pins stand out too much you should paint them black or gray


agreed there too, get a translucent black, and spray em down, but you have to get rid of the blue first


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

make it look stock....then boost it


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, my rims are coming in on Wed. I will get some pics ASAP. Other than that, what yall think overall so far about my ride?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

now that you will have wheels your def gonna need to drop it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

drop will improve the look a lot , and handling aswell. 
Word of advice, dont get some cheap springs or coilovers from ebay they suck.
(remember you get what you pay for)


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> make it look stock....then boost it


Maybe if i was rich, and i do not want it to look stock.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

paint the grill and fix that gap


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

whats that white/creamy looking stuff behind the grill where the grill brackets are?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> whats that white/creamy looking stuff behind the grill where the grill brackets are?


that is just part of the grill. not sure what it is for, just some plastic on the back.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> paint the grill and fix that gap


How do I fix the gap?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well why is there a gap? 
Bad headlight install? <- my guess
Bumper sagging?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

FINALLY got the rims. check them out. i think they look aight. PLZ sign my guestbook when you check out my ride. Thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

where are the pics?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> where are the pics?


My Ride.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

are those mugan style wheels?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

slts13 said:


> are those mugan style wheels?


similar. they are tenzo wheels, but the mugen RnR look almost exactly the same.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what are those 13s ?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:
 

> what are those 13s ?


no they are 15s. I had 14s on before


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh i got ya...
\so when are you gonna drop your car??


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh i got ya...
> \so when are you gonna drop your car??


umm not sure yet i gotta pay a $120 ticket and pay a college admission fee so it may be a little while. so what u think of the rims?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when you drop it ... do it right. Otherwise you'll end up doing it again later.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> umm not sure yet i gotta pay a $120 ticket and pay a college admission fee so it may be a little while. so what u think of the rims?


HOLY WHEEL GAP BATMAN!


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> HOLY WHEEL GAP BATMAN!


do what???


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah..the gap is pretty huge lol


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't want to sound like an ass, but i dont reallly like your car it looks like everything just dont fit together... sorry

Remove those hood pins, paint that grill, drop it and fix those headlight ...or bumper or ...whatever lol but fix it!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NoWhere98 said:


> I don't want to sound like an ass, but i dont reallly like your car it looks like everything just dont fit together... sorry
> 
> Remove those hood pins, paint that grill, drop it and fix those headlight ...or bumper or ...whatever lol but fix it!


 you should read the forum rules


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeah..the gap is pretty huge lol


what gap????


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> what gap????


between your fender and you wheel..How that you got the stuff you want I would change/paint the stuff you got to pull it all together. Best of luck


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> you should read the forum rules


I just read it, and I don't see what's the big deal?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NoWhere98 said:


> I just read it, and I don't see what's the big deal?


just be nice etc, if you dont like somthing just keep it to yourself and stuff like that...


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

NoWhere98 said:


> I don't want to sound like an ass, but i dont reallly like your car it looks like everything just dont fit together... sorry
> 
> Remove those hood pins, paint that grill, drop it and fix those headlight ...or bumper or ...whatever lol but fix it!


those hood pins are functional, buddy. also it doesnt matter if you like it because i do. peace


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> and i do not want it to look stock.


Not to be to harsh, but as of now I would think it looked much better stock. Fix alot of the things other people have pointed out and it will look better.

And why do you need hood pins? They are not functional, your car is not a race car. You don't need them; you can make the hood close just like it did stock.

Oh and paint the hood to match the car.

And it is your ride so do as you please...but it would look better if there weren't the rice aspects.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Not to be to harsh, but as of now I would think it looked much better stock. Fix alot of the things other people have pointed out and it will look better.
> 
> And why do you need hood pins? They are not functional, your car is not a race car. You don't need them; you can make the hood close just like it did stock.
> 
> ...


UHH, it is my car. I should know if they are functional or not. They are. The hood will not latch without them. Also why would i want to paint a carbon fiber hood. they are made to look like that. so do not even worry about it. and who cares if it looks rice or not. I happen to like the "rice" look.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> UHH, it is my car. I should know if they are functional or not. They are. The hood will not latch without them. Also why would i want to paint a carbon fiber hood. they are made to look like that. so do not even worry about it. and who cares if it looks rice or not. I happen to like the "rice" look.


The hood can be made to use the stock latch. You don't need hood pins. They are made to be lighter (typically they are in most cases, but not always) not for looks. They look like that because of the material. Most people paint them...

It is a weight savings mod that isn't typically necessary for a street car, but people still do it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> what gap????



tee hee. Your gap between the top of the wheel and the bottom of the fender is HUGE! It just makes the lines of the car crash. You need a drop. And you need one horribly. Other than that, I'm choosing to take the 5th on your car


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

screw all yall that be hatin on my car.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

meangreen200sx said:


> screw all yall that be hatin on my car.


First of all....don't lower yourself to their standards. It's YOUR car, as you said. If they don't like, don't listen to them. You are the one paying for the car and installing items on it. Do what YOU want. 

You'll notice everyone else here always has an opinion of what SHOULD be done to YOUR car......they are ideas and not supposed to be set it stone.


For the rest of you.......WATCH IT! If you can't say anything worth saying about someone's car......DON'T F'N SAY A THING!! 

I hate to use meangreen's thread, but I'm really getting sick and tired of all you "supposed" know-it-all's about what should and shouldn't be done to a car. Let the man be and everyone else for that matter. If you don't like it, SHUT UP!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> The hood can be made to use the stock latch. You don't need hood pins.


How the hell do you know if he needs hood pins or not. Have you physically gone down and seen his car in person and looked at it. NO. Some CF hoods are known to have "not-the-best" latches and hood pins ARE recommended. I'd rather have that hood secure if I were driving 70mph down the highway, knowing the stock latch wasn't secure.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> How the hell do you know if he needs hood pins or not. Have you physically gone down and seen his car in person and looked at it. NO. Some CF hoods are known to have "not-the-best" latches and hood pins ARE recommended. I'd rather have that hood secure if I were driving 70mph down the highway, knowing the stock latch wasn't secure.


I second that, I got a Predator hood and the latch on my car either sucks from the crash or just the hood dont like to latch :thumbdwn: So I have hoodpins. I already had it come up once, wasnt nice


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm considering hood pins for my car not for the sports aspect but mainly b/c my hood is a bitch to get open. I can pull the switch from inside my car, go out and pull on the hood and nothing happen. Usually takes a few times before I can get it open. I could just replace the latch assembly but with my plans and goals for the car hood pins will probably be my choice. Back on subject, he likes his car and that's what matters, we all have our own opinions. I can only imagine the responses I'd get if I asked opinions about my 97 Sentra. Considering the way you all critized this guys car I wouldn't want to just for the fact of everyone complaining about what I did with the car.

Mitch


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i like it and i think it will look good when done. I just talked to him and he said that its gonna get lowered soon. And also hes having issues with his hood right now so its all cool. But people really need to keep their comments to themselves if they dont like soemthing


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

yah i think someone was jacking with my pins and pulled them out. i was going to my house @ around 50-55 mph and boom. next thing i know my hood is in my windshield.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh man that blows, did it dent the roof? my friend's hood poped open and bent on top of the windshield and it dented the roof as well as bent the hood 

How is your hood?


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh man that blows, did it dent the roof? my friend's hood poped open and bent on top of the windshield and it dented the roof as well as bent the hood
> 
> How is your hood?


oh yah.... it dented my roof. Two dents on either side where the pins were and a crease in the middle.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah i was supper pissed


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> yah i think someone was jacking with my pins and pulled them out. i was going to my house @ around 50-55 mph and boom. next thing i know my hood is in my windshield.


Damn that sucks... That's something you would want to always inspect before going out on a journey...


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

the pics are up at my car domain site


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I know the feeling it happened to me, thats the resson I have hood pins! Is your hood fucked? If you need a stock replacment let me know

Edit Im selling my predator hood PM if you want it


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The hood can be made to use the stock latch. You don't need hood pins. They are made to be lighter (typically they are in most cases, but not always) not for looks. They look like that because of the material. Most people paint them...
> 
> It is a weight savings mod that isn't typically necessary for a street car, but people still do it.



dont carbon fiber hoods break easily with the latch??
ALSO as you said


JAMESZ said:


> They are made to be lighter (typically they are in most cases, but not always) not for looks. They look like that because of the material. Most people paint them...


why would you want to paint it, its a weight saving thing, painting it adds much more weight, you have primer, paint, clearcoat, and on both sides if you are going to do it properly..... theres a lot of paint there, and as you said there not made for looks... so i wouldnt paint


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^How much do you really think paint ways? thats a first


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

well, as iv just finished painting my car, and now on to the second, i know that it has some weight. thats obvious
its not the heaviest of all things, but if you are going after a carbon fiber hood, for the weight loss, why paint it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ i second that


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> oh yah.... it dented my roof. Two dents on either side where the pins were and a crease in the middle.


same thing happened to my friend's car , ugly site


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hey, i know paint dosnt way that much, but if you are going to get a "light weight" item, why put paint on it if you dont have to??


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

W'hooo insurance company is paying forr the damage. BTW does anyone have a cf hood they would be willing to sell? I have only seen 1 in the classified.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> W'hooo insurance company is paying forr the damage. BTW does anyone have a cf hood they would be willing to sell? I have only seen 1 in the classified.


If you have collision on your insurance policy you insurance company should cover it.

Mitch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i want cf hood too , the invader style


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

my car went into the shop today to get fixed. yesssssssssssssss. well anyways, i will update when it gets fixed. btw im getting a VIS racing hood instead of the cheap $70 hood off of e-bay. Peace


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the VIS invader style?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i want cf hood too , the invader style


dont do it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

why not??
they look sharp as hell


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont like the big vent
your car is slick as is
if i were you, and i was getting a CF hood, id stick with OEM look

different strokes for different folks
its your car bro


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have a few things:
1. the grill, to fix it you will need to take the grill off and move the grill mounts around untill the fit is perfect <the way you want it to be)
2. try to find some semi-clear black paint and spray the grill, it will end up being a black chrome look and will match your wheels and c/f hood.
3. drop when you can <money is an issue we all have been there......some still are...me!)
4. not to steel your thunder but those halo lights blow for lighting :thumbup: just an FYI
5. thankyou for getting 15in wheels!
6. stick to mostly oem style c/f parts........if you buy c/f fenders/trunk. it gives the car a nice clean look
7. getting rid of the hood pins is out of the question now because you have drilled the hood
8. you dont need to paint the entire hood but some people paint them and leave designs showing through with the c/f beneath it and it looks really cool and subtle.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i have a few things:
> 1. the grill, to fix it you will need to take the grill off and move the grill mounts around untill the fit is perfect <the way you want it to be)
> 2. try to find some semi-clear black paint and spray the grill, it will end up being a black chrome look and will match your wheels and c/f hood.
> 3. drop when you can <money is an issue we all have been there......some still are...me!)
> ...


1. it is the hood that doesnt fit properly not the grill....Im getting a new OEM VIS hood.
2. I do not want it painted.
3.I was already planning on dropping it.
4.They are on my car, im pretty sure i know how they light.
5.Why are you thanking me for getting 15s
6.Ill stick with whatever i like.
7.No it isnt because like i said IM GETTING A NEW HOOD.
8. Im leaving the hood as it is.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

in my opinion the CF hood with the vent , the vader style look hot. Now i got the SK grill and i think the hood would match it perfectly.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*SK grill?*



B14_Stealth said:


> in my opinion the CF hood with the vent , the vader style look hot. Now i got the SK grill and i think the hood would match it perfectly.


SOrry meangreen200sxson't mean to steal your thread,...question--hey StealthB14- what is the SK grill???


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Syndicate Kustomz grill
http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> Syndicate Kustomz grill
> http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/



thnx man!! I have the SK fiberglass eyebrows that I got awhile ago for a pretty penny... not sure if Im going to get the matching grill....cant wait to see your grill :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

*nice green ride*

:cheers: I like your ryd, i see a few nice green b14's around honolulu and did you get your gauges from ebay or somewhere else,...I think I have the same ones...keep us all posted


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

** Editted **

Useless Comments...

-Ruben


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Sentra96816 said:


> thnx man!! I have the SK fiberglass eyebrows that I got awhile ago for a pretty penny... not sure if Im going to get the matching grill....cant wait to see your grill :thumbup:


i got it on the car already but haven't taken the pics yet. Currently i blew my engine so the car is at the shop but as soon as i get it back ill take some pics of the grill


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks good...get the HotShot intake...others are a bad choice.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

** Edit **

No Need to respond to idiots...

- Ruben


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Looks good...get the HotShot intake...others are a bad choice.


I just ordered the place racing CAI.
thanks for the advice though.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Sentra96816 said:


> :cheers: I like your ryd, i see a few nice green b14's around honolulu and did you get your gauges from ebay or somewhere else,...I think I have the same ones...keep us all posted


Nope, those gauges are stock. tight huh?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Coming along good. 

How fast were you going when your hood flew up? 

Same thing happened to me however the only thing that happened was it slightly cracked the cornersby the hinges, rest of the hood and windshield were fine!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Same thing happened to me...cracked the corners of the C/F hood....I was going 45mph


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> I just ordered the place racing CAI.
> thanks for the advice though.


Also a good choice :thumbup: 


My friends bud had a Mustang GT and the hood was made of fiberglass. According to him, he went to a VW dealership to get the car appraised because he wanted to sell it. They aparently didnt latch his hood down properly and when he was doing about 50 it flew up....since this is fiberglass, supposedly it was a sight to see and went into a billion pieces. Needless to say, VW towned and bought the car.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Check out my page. I posted new pics since i got it fixed.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

nobody has any comments? lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> nobody has any comments? lol


Engine degreaser and water come a long way :thumbup: 

Its hard to see the car in the dark so there not much to say but get day pictures


----------

